# Mein Casemod-Projekt: PC in einen Schreibtisch integrieren



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Ich bin seit etwa 2 Wochen dabei, meine Hardware komplett IN meinen Tisch einzubauen, den ich auch schon vor einer Weile selber aus Möbelresten gebaut habe (Zwei Seitenteile, eine Fläche für die Tastatur und Maus und eine höhere Ebene für Monitor und Boxen). Der Umbau sieht wie folgt aus: rechts unten an der Innenseite des Seitenteils kommt ein Fach für einen selbstgebauten Mainboardkäfig, DVD-Laufwerk, Netzteil und USB-Anschlüsse/Cardreader kommen in die obere Ebene rechts, also etwas oberhalb des Mauspads, aber unterhalb von Monitor und Boxen. Dort kommt wiederum weiter links zudem mein Synthesizer hin (ein Rack ohne Klaviatur), und ein externes Soundmodul (das mit dem Synthie verbunden wird) kommt zusammen mit der Steckdosenleiste an das linke Seitenteil des Tisches. Noch incht ganz klar ist die Position des Festplattenkäfigs: entweder auch vorne, unten rechts, also "vor" den Mainboardkäfig, oder aber unter den Monitor. 

Eine Skizze mit Foto habe ich angefügt: links der Plan, wie es "von rechts" aus gesehen aussehen könnte, rechts ein Foto vom Zustand VOR dem Projekt. An Markeirung 4 kommt ein Brett hin, das wird also quasi "dichtgemacht" + Aussparungen für DVD-Laufwerk, Cardreader und Powerschalter. Ach ja: das Mainboard wird so gedreht, dass die CPU "nach rechts" zeigt, denn in das Seitenteil soll ein aufklappbares Sichtfenster, damit man auch mal schnell an das Mainboard rankommt, und damit es schöner aussieht  

Auf PCGH habe ich im Tagebuch-Forum mein Projekt detalliert vorgestellt inkl. bereits einiger weiterer Fotos. Bisher sind es 3 Updates mit größeren Arbeitsschritten. Vlt möchte ja auch von hier jemand mal da reinschauen  

Ein PC-Tisch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes (Update 14.9.): Hardware in einen Schreibtisch integrieren


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (15. September 2012)

Oh, seeeehr interessant!
Du wirst in mir einen fleißigen Mitleser haben, denn ich habe aus einer Erbschaft eine recht große Mamorplatte übernommen und überlege auch gerade, den PC auf halben Wege in den Tisch einzulassen (USB und Stromanschlüsse, herausziehbare Lade für Hardware, Versenkbarer Drucker etc).
Ich bin mächtig gespannt!


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Oh, seeeehr interessant!
> Du wirst in mir einen fleißigen Mitleser haben, denn ich habe aus einer Erbschaft eine recht große Mamorplatte übernommen und überlege auch gerade, den PC auf halben Wege in den Tisch einzulassen (USB und Stromanschlüsse, herausziehbare Lade für Hardware, Versenkbarer Drucker etc).
> Ich bin mächtig gespannt!


ganz so hightech wird es leider nicht - ich werd zB den Mainboardkäfig mit Holplatten abdecken und das Ganze verschrauben, und wenn ich mal den Mainboardkäfig rauholen will, muss ich halt die Schrauben rausdrehen und eine der Platten entfernen


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (15. September 2012)

Du meinst, das Blech, auf dem das Motherboard befestigt wird heraustrennen und an Tisch (bzw an einer Seitenwand einer Art Schublde) befestigen? 
Oh, mein kopf rast gerade - ich habe ein wages bild von machbaren Lösungen im Kopf, aber noch nicht auf Papier. Vielleicht kann ich ja die Tage mal was nachliefern.
.oO (ob ein tisch um einen PC herum gebaut teurer wird als ein Lian li Case?)


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Schau mal in meinem Link oben - da sind Fotos von meinem selbstgebauten Mainboardkäfig.   Der Käfig hat einen Boden, auf dem das Board auch befestigt ist.


----------

